# Freezing butter and similar



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

A while back I read here it was OK to freeze butter.  I bought several bricks on sale along with spreadable butter and have been taking them out of the freezer as needed. I was just thinking this past weekend..... you don't have to use it up any quicker do you, because it's been frozen?
Somewhere in my upbringing I was taught that anything that's been frozen needs used more quickly because of that and I don't know if that applies to butter or is even true of meats and other products.

What do the experts say? What does common sense say?

Thank


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

I freeze it all the time (got a coupla pounds in the slammer right now) with no ill effects.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2008)

So do I.   I've never had a problem.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been freezing butter for years and years and years, pacanis.  Right now I probably have 4 or 5 pounds of assorted kinds in my freezer.  I've never felt the need to use the butter more quickly if it's been frozen.  I have noticed no "off" qualities either.  Most of the time I use the butter up within a couple of months and I use it according to package date.  Oldest first.  Sometimes the butter will be frozen for up to 6 months, but that's rare.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Me too! Me too! Pacanis just bake some cornbread and slather it on. Scramble some eggs in it....You'll be happy!!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

OK. I figured it must be OK, since I read it here.
So does that mean it's an old wive's tale that thawed foods need used up more quickly?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

pacanis, common sense says that if you thawed it you must have a semi-immediate use for it.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually, pacanis, I think that if we simply observe using the oldest first of our foods stored in the freezer, we all should be fine.  I try to use things up within a couple of months of being put into the freezer.  As a result, Buck and I (about every 3 months) "eat down" the freezer for our meals.

In addition to being easy on the cook and the budget, the freezer gets a bit of a clean out.

Now, having said what I said, we have to be sure we've stored our foods securely/properly before they're put into the freezer.  Poorly wrapped/contained food will definitely show signs of flavor, texture, etc. damage.

As long as we practice proper containment and use things up in a timely fashion, our freezer can be our best friend.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

mudbug said:


> pacanis, common sense says that if you thawed it you must have a semi-immediate use for it.


 
It does? 
It's not like I'm going to be using up a couple sticks baking something one day and melting the other two to dunk seafood in the next. It can take me a while to use up a butter product, especially two butter products, but not so long that I want to thaw only one stick at a time.


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 10, 2008)

i think that whole "use it up quickly" thing is most concerning meats...which are the most commonly frozen items (as in, fresh frozen at one's house, not counting packaged frozen goods).  meat, once thawed, shouldn't be re-frozen as the quality does deteriorate, and so if you're going to thaw it you'd better use it soon.

since butter can sit in your fridge for a good long time anyway without spoiling, i don't see any kind of need to use it up immediately once it's gone from freezer to fridge.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think freezing reduces butter's post thaw life span.  I defrost no more than a pound at a time and often half a pound at a time.  It doesn't take a long time to get buter from frozen to refrigerater temp.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> imeat, once thawed, shouldn't be re-frozen as the quality does deteriorate, and so if you're going to thaw it you'd better use it soon.


 
Awww, that brings up something else I had forgotten to ask....

I took some of my previously frozen spreadable butter and used it to butter a roll and sprinkle some garlic powder on.  I then wrapped the roll up in foil and stuck it in the freezer for some future garlic bread.
Is it OK to refreeze butter products?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 10, 2008)

I also freeze butter with no problems especially when it's on sale that way you can stock up. I also rotate all my stock whether it's freezer, pantry or fridge.


----------

